

Ask HN: How do you organize your code snippets? - tsycho

From time to time, I write some small useful code snippets, which aren't big enough or worth the effort to save as a library. Most of the time I end up forgeting where I saved the file, and have to rewrite it again a few months later.<p>What do you hackers do for your snippets? Is there any free (or cheap) online webapp for this with a good interface?<p>If not, does anyone else feel this problem? If someone is willing to help me with the front-end, I am happy to code up the backend and we could set up such a website.
======
trevorgerhardt
<https://gist.github.com/>

Easy to share, easy to use, decent looking.

~~~
tsycho
Cool, thanks.

